# What's in your purse?



## lglala84 (Apr 7, 2006)

While searching for pictures of makeup I ran into a forum that has pictures of what's in your bag. Some of them gave me some good ideas of things I should carry with me in my purse.

I don't know if I post the link it would be considered "spamming" and I don't want to steal any pictures.

So what do you carry in your puse? And post a pic if you can!


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess I'll go first. I carry my MU seperately b/c if not my puse gets too messy (and what I put in my MU bag depends what I'm wearing that day) , and it's not that big.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 7, 2006)

wallet

cell phone

keys

gum

lipstick/eyeliner/studio fix

hair tie

hand lotion

mini body spray

hand sanitizer

tampon


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 7, 2006)

wallet

checkbook

chapstick

cell phone.

if im wearing mu, then i put like a powder in there, but otherwise its pretty clean.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 7, 2006)

ipod

cell phone

wallet

keys

whatever book i'm reading at the moment

small notebook

pen

camera

gum

....i travel light as you can see :laughing:


----------



## Liz (Apr 7, 2006)

wallet

keys

phone

rosebud salve

MAC necklace

extra woman neccesities. lol

makeup bag : sheer pressed powder, poppy hop lipstick, budding lustregl***, stripdown pencil, TLC stick, studio touch up stick and chubby sharpener


----------



## Marisol (Apr 7, 2006)

Wallet (includes checkbook)

ipod

cellphone

mints

gum

keys

Mu bag

coins

I will post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 7, 2006)

keys

checkbook

my FENDI sungl***es hubby bought me

wallet

mini photo album

MAC fondle lipstick

pen

calculator

lotion

wipes (for kids, i ALWAYS need those!)

cell phone

papers and junk

magazine clipping of hairstyle i want to show my hair stylist

and some hot wheels! lol ( dont ask!! remember i have 3 boys!!)


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 8, 2006)

Depends on the bag but usually:

Phone!

Keys

Gum

Carmex

Lipgloss

Hand Lotion

Purse

Perfume

Tissue

...and some other junk...


----------



## Charmosa (Apr 8, 2006)

I like to keep it simple:

wallet

sunglasses

cell phones (work and personal)

pen

car keys

apartment keys

perfume

lip balm

chewing gum


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 8, 2006)

In the current one i'm carrying I have:

A hairbrush

wallet

grapeseed mini body butter

2 super and 1 regular tampon

Aquify contact drops

2 pens

A candy wrapper

My keys

2 chocolate candy bars from the JCPenney sweet sale yesterday

4 different lipglosses and 1 lipstick

A palm tree sticker from my tanning salon

An assortment of receipts, business cards, coupons, and old grocery lists

An old movie ticket

I'm cleaning it out as I go through it so it's not as cluttered now.


----------



## mintesa (Apr 8, 2006)

1 lipgloss

contact lenses drops

vallet

coins

old reciepts

sometimes my camera

powder

phone

1 tampoon


----------



## susanks1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Cell phone

Checkbook

Wallet

Philosophy Falling in Love Perfume Solid

Blistex

Tampon/Pad

Comb

Work ID Card

Pen

Keys


----------



## lavender (Apr 8, 2006)

Wallet

Cellphone

chapstick

keys

pen

gum

sometimes a bar of chocolate

hair clip

sometimes camera

I don't bring a separate mu bag...i don't think I need it, because I don't do any touch ups for the rest of the day except chapstick when my lips go dry.


----------



## Saja (Apr 8, 2006)

cell phone, lipgloss, wallet and my keys...when they arent in the ignition or at the front door.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 8, 2006)

Wallet/ lipstick

Cell /lipgloss

pens/ Gel alcohol cleanser

badge/ Breathe Romance

scissors/ penlight


----------



## Tesia (Apr 8, 2006)

hhmmm...wallet,cellphone,lipgloss,ipod and tissues


----------



## tendereyes (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol...I carry a small purse right now and haven't hit diaper mode yet again...so for now:

wallet

MU bag

cell phone

pen

sunglasses

hand lotion

keys

small notepad


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 9, 2006)

key

lipgloss

small mirror

i.d

sample of parfum

pen

speed stick


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 9, 2006)

tampons (no matter if its time or not, b/c it always sneaks up on me), wadded kleenex, old movie or concert stubs, claritin cause I cant breathe b/c of the pollen, also cough drops b/c of same reason, prescription meds b/c I have to take them 3 times a day, lip balm, pressed powder, cell phone, receipts smashed in the bottom of it, wallet, keys, a swiss army knife, a tiny notebook that I have to always have b/c I write all the time, also a miniature planner/address book in one (cant have a big one b/c if I dont put it in my purse I would probably lose it), oh and a tiny purse size brush. Wow, I am a slob, lol.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 10, 2006)

Currently,

wallet

keys

sunglasses

face blotting papers

birth control pills

aleve

prescription pills

multi-vitamens

hand sanitizer

8 different lip products

tampon

small calculator

2 small mirrors

dental pain relieving cream

travel size toothbrush (i have braces)

2 lighters

pack of smokes

jawbreakers

mini britney spears curious perfume

whew...no wonder I can't zip up my purse!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deannalp (Apr 10, 2006)

Right now I am in Iraq (working), so i carry lots of stuff. And yes I am still a DIVA over here.

passport

shot record

gum

makeup bag (bronzer, blot powder, eyeliner, lipgloss (Cover Girl &amp; MAC Lip Jelle, tweezers, floss, rewetting drops, mascara)

spare eyelashes w/glue

wallet

cell phone

flashlight

hair accessories

mp3

cd for the ride home

keys to my luggage

candy paper

perfume

hand lotion

gatorade

This is a pretty deep POLO canvas HOBO. That about wraps it up.


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG! What rosebud salve are you using? I wanted this Smiths Rose salve...Do you know where to get it aside from the net? I'll let me sister buy this for me since im in the Philippines.


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 14, 2006)

hair brush

wallet

BBW hand sanitizer

huge sunglasses

preppy reading glasses

gum

coin purse

cologne

cigarrettes

ballpen

keys

....MAKE UP!!!!!!!


----------



## L281173 (Apr 14, 2006)

makeup case

cell phone

maxi pads

tampons

keys

nail file

clear nail hardener

pair of panty hose

toothbrush

toothpaste

perfume

birth control pills

condoms:laughing:


----------



## TW1NKLE (Apr 14, 2006)

I currently have.

camera

wallet x2

small notebook

cell phone

keys attached to a coin purse


----------



## islandgirl930 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wallet

Checkbook

small makeup bag with lip gloss, powder, mascara and blush

old reciepts

cell phone

pepper spray

key chain


----------



## brownubia (Apr 14, 2006)

body splash

keys

wallet/checkbook

powder compact

lig gloss

antibacterial lotion

gum


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 15, 2006)

pens mini notebook mu case keys wallet lucky stone(well, pebble) butterscotch medication lip balm cell phone sunglasses


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 15, 2006)

It would be a frightening pic, so I'll leave it to the text to describe it. I'll be cleaning out my purse and/or switching purses shortly as a result of this thread.

Gum

Deoderant trial size - have been meaning to take it out

Cash - rare

Blush - not supposed to be in there

Doorcard for work

paperclip - ???

receipts - need to be thrown away

nailpolish - never wear it

mascara - need to put back in bathroom

gym membership card - ha. rusty

camera - normally carry in separate camera bag. got lazy

body mist - so i dont stink

makeup bag - that i havent used in a week

wallet - with all the credit cards that have no credit available, license etc

mail that i never open - needs to find the shredder

checkbook - dusty

entertainment weekly magazine - don't ask

prescription drugs (anti-inflammatories for my knees)

old cell phones - lazy

crayons - son

loose change - rare

paystubs that i never look at

wrappers that i need to throw away - eeeew. im such a slob.

And that's about it....When I clean out my purse.....

I'll have my makeup bag.

My wallet.

My cell phone.

My Keys.

My doorcard for work.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

sorry, i'm not liz, but you can find it at sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i haven't seen it anywhere else.

i'll be back with the things in my bag. you wouldn't believe what i have in there LOL


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 15, 2006)

wallet

keys

cell phone

some advils

bills

sunglasses

my bronchodilator


----------



## anne7 (Apr 15, 2006)

In my current purse, I have...

*wallet, packed with receipts, debit card, various store cards...

*checkbook, I keep all my movie stubs in there too

*little booklet the bank gave me to keep track of my checking account (although I am bad at doing this!)

*pack of Orbit gum, bubblemint.

*pen

*mini advil bottle

*hair elastics

*little mu bag with lipglosses and lipsticks in it

*cell phone

*car keys

*ipod

*sunglasses

*Rx glasses in case

*little sequined coin case for quarters

*mini lotion

*mini hand sanitizer

*tampons

holy crap, I am a bag lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi,

Everything but the kitchen sink. Believe me it's pretty scary... :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

cell phone,lipstick,credit cards


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 8, 2006)

handphone

wallet

keys

tissue papers

ipod shuffle

makeup case -consist of lip glosses,mirror, eye drops, and sometimes a brush and blusher


----------



## karrieann (Jun 8, 2006)

Lots!

Many many l/g

1 l/s

6 lip balms

falling in love solid perfume

tide togo pen

wet ones antibacterial wipes

dental floss

gum

tic tacs

cigarettes

lighter

matches

mirror

brite smile to go pen

YSL touche eclat

Benefit eye bright

mini wallet/bag w/$, license, cards

lotion

eye drops

2 pens

hair bands

tampon

purse light

agates from the beach this weekend!

phone


----------



## _withoutYou (Jun 14, 2006)

here's what i have in mine:

- health card

- bank card

- powder brush

- MAC blot powder

- oil absorbing sheets

- biotherm concealer

- keys

- cellphone

- blistex lip ointment(i use this as lip gloss)

- a little black sephora baggy which i have 1 pad &amp; 3 underwear liners in

- q-tips

- soap container with dove sensetive soap &amp; facial tissues(in case i get stuck somewhere for the night)

- change wallet with change &amp; bus tickets

- Rolaids(multi-symptom for anti-acid &amp; anti-gas)

- Excel peppermint gum

- 1 pack of facial tissues

- Dove sensetive skin day lotion(i use it as hand/body lotion)

- Purell hand sanitizer( haha what can i say i'm a germaphone lol)

&amp; that's about it muahahaha

YOUR turn.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 14, 2006)

In my bag today:

-wallet

-cell phone

-compact mirror

-sugarfree mints

-oil blotting sheets

-Kiehl's lip balm

-and my keys

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 14, 2006)

My purse is a MAC Softsac Wide bag that I sling across my shoulders, I am in LOVE with it!!

MAC Blotting Papers

Wallet

Cell Phone

MAC Dewy Jube Lip Gelee

MAC Pink Clash Lipglass

AAA Batteries

MP3 Player &amp; Headphones

Sunglasses

Housekeys


----------



## _withoutYou (Jun 14, 2006)

ahh i forgot the mp3 player! haha


----------



## hannablefector (Jun 15, 2006)

My purse is usually pretty full of things. Here's what's in it today:

+A dozen pens and pencils

+A graphing calculator (weird huh?)

+My wallet, obviously

+Cell phone

+Q-tips (for makeup emergencies)

+A bottle of water

+A book


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2006)

Cellphone

Medication (Advil, and prescriptions)

Wallet

Keys

Calculator (You always need one in college)

Lipgloss

Pressed Powder

Small hairbrush

Lots of receipts (I should clean out my purse sometime)


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 15, 2006)

cellphone

umbrella

keys

powder compact

notepad

pen

tiny brush

lipgloss

idk i think thats it but im sure i left something out


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jun 15, 2006)

This is what was in my purse tonight:

-wallet

-check book

-keys

-gum

-hand sanitizer

-compact

-too much lipgloss

-cell phone

-medicine

-AE coupon

I think that's it! Guess it's good I have a big purse!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 15, 2006)

I am naming everything! Cause I am booored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Dooney coin pure

*Editors Pick lip gloss

*Keys

*Name badge for work

*Walet with 25 cash

*BonBons lip gloss

*Checkbook

*Pink Slvr phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*empty candy wrapper

*note pad

*Lancome lip gloss (yes i love gloss)


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmmm...let's see. I got:

-cell

-vid ipod

-wallet/money/id/debit card/reciepts (whatever else fits in there)

-pen

-keys

-VS sweet talk shimmer lipgloss

-Loreal compact bronzer

-sephora kohl eyeliner

-VS secret crush lotion

-gum

-bottle of water


----------



## laurasaurus (Jun 15, 2006)

-work id

-money, reciepts, all of that random stuff

-cell phone

-keys

-ipod

-lip venom

-VS lipgloss

-lip stain

-one contact

-tide to go pen

-random change


----------



## _withoutYou (Jun 15, 2006)

haha i think i have the longest list so far!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 15, 2006)

Todays purse load is:

Wallet

Palm Tungsten

Ibuprofen

Sephora oil Blot sheets

MAC Midimauve

Viva Glam V lipglass

keys

cell phone

bottle of Phenergan (antinausea med)been pukie for the last 5 days

bottle of Vicodin which I need to take out cuz I'm not using them for my tooth now.

nailclippers

nail file

barette

small hairbrush

EM Finishing Dust

MAC Blot Powder

A few ATM receipts

My digital camera....never know when you'll see a kodak moment.

That's all folks......subject to change on a daily basis. I carry a large purse so there is always room for more.

Oh and I love the Tide To Go too Laura. Recently used it up and need more to throw in there.


----------



## Maude (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow Kelly !!!

Today, in my purse


Coach wallet (loaded with money/cards/receipts and stuff)
iPod
Blotting papers
Tissues
MAC lustreglass (Love Nectar)
Mini Evian Refreshing Bruine
Cell phone


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 15, 2006)

I SO need to clean out my purse:

- cell phone

- wallet (stuffed with receipts)

- ipod

- co bigelow mint lip shine

- batteries

- 3 checkbooks

- mac budding lustreglass

- rimmel stars lipgloss

- spare keys

- regular keys

- jr. advil for the kids (you never know)

- pen and pencil


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 15, 2006)

Currently:


Tattoo parlor business card
Shades
Keys
Wallet
Checkboook
Smokes
Cell phone
Homemade roll-on cologne (jasmine blend)
Listerine Oral Care Strips
Clinique pressed powder
Lip balm
Pen
Highlighter pen
Ibuprofen
Mini Opium eau de toilette spray
Change


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 15, 2006)

i'm gonna merge this with the original what's in your bag thread. i hope that's okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katzr4me (Jun 15, 2006)

Too much!


Work Cell Phone 
Personal Cell Phone 
2 sets of keys 
[email protected]$$ sunglasses 
Ipod 
NARS pot gloss in Baby Doll (in case you had to know) 
pencil from IKEA 
pen 
AZ Diamondbacks season schedule 
wallet 
change purse 
spilled change from said purse 
orange ginger lip balm 
receipts from Starbucks, DSW, Credit union 
Stack o' business cards including vet, friend, real estate agent, a taxi driver from Pittsburgh 
punchcards from worksite cafeteria, bead store, water store 
broken truck key 
broken electronic truck lock 
1 Gb memory stick 
glo pressed minerals 
2 kinds of hair clips 
pantiliner 
many floating receipts
...and this is not a big purse!


----------



## Sim0ne (Jun 18, 2006)

wallet

chapstick

keys

cellphone

oil blotting paper


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

Let's see what I can remember off the top of my head:

Lip gloss

Wallet

Check book

Small mirror

Cellphone


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 23, 2006)

hmmmmm...chapstick, my keys, pens, umbrella,some makeup, and more chapstick


----------



## ChocolateStar (Jun 25, 2006)

hand sanitizer

kleeenex

gum

MAC compact

lip balm

lip gloss

lotion

mirror

Ipod

small notepad

change purse

pen

book


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 12, 2006)

phone

money

compact

lippy

pen

keys

mp3 player

tissues


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 12, 2006)

-Wallet, which is called "Lauren" by Hobo International and I recommend everyone buy it. It's the best wallet EVER! It holds everything.

-Cosmetic bag full of every single fave lipstick and lipgloss

-Tissues

-Cell Phone

-Keys

-Sunglasses and case

-Pads

-Bayer Asprin

-Gum

-Eye drops

-Pen and paper

-Sephora brush and mirror

-And sometimes a disposable camera (I'm still one of 8 people on the planet without a digital camera. Not for long though. Birthday in 10 days!!! Woohoo! :reddance: Anybody got any digital camera suggestions?)


----------



## Lindabear (Jul 12, 2006)

purse

-----

makeup bag - powder, blush, blush brush, eyeliner, lipbalm, blot powder

-----

wallet, keys, ipod, hand lotion, mini perfume, mints/gum, sunglass, face mist/wipes, cellphone, camera


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 12, 2006)

5 different lip glosses (I am a junkie)

Clinique pressed powder compact

Pure Seduction lotion and body spray

Wallet

Keys

Tampon, just in case

Study cards for my last exam back in May. :eusa_whistle:


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 12, 2006)

Cell Phone

Money

3 or 4 wallets

lots of paper

receits

pens

penicls


----------



## vickysco (Jul 12, 2006)

cell phone

work ID &amp; keys

car &amp; house keys

coach wristlet with id, credit cards, cash, some receipts, &amp; business cards

makeup bag (face &amp; eye primer, foundation, loose powder, pressed powder, blush, brushes, 2 eyeshadows, mascara, 3 eyeliners, eyelash curler, tweezer, about 10 lipglosses, eye drops, hair ties)

ipod

michael kors sunglasses &amp; case

l'occitane lavender hand lotion

gum

nail polish

dane cook cd's


----------



## ghettogeek (Jul 14, 2006)

*cell,lipbalm.lipgloss.mini makeup bag ( with all my makeup for touching up ).mini brush.pen.coach wristlet.water.keys. gum . floss . lotion . pda. and digi cam! i wont forget my ipod.*


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 21, 2006)

wallet

cell phone

little black pouch of my favorite glosses

tea tree oil face blotters

stay matte powder compact

extra car/house key

chewing gum


----------



## Gale_R (Jul 21, 2006)

phone, keys and wallet in main part.

smaller part, two lipglosses, perfume and a comb.. and a tampon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 24, 2006)

In my bag I have:

-Wallet

-Phone

-Keys

-Mini writing pad

-Pen

-Tissues

-Chewy in Mint and Spearmint

-Mints in Mint and Spearmint

-Handcream

-Tablets

-Sunglasses

-Dettol cream

-Lucas Papaw Ointment

-Nail File

-Mirror

-Toothbrush (for exfoliating my lips)

-Hair Ties

-Bobby Pins

-Band-Aids

-Chapstick Lip Balm x 2

-Listerine Pocket Packs

Some of the stuff is put in a separate Make-Up Bag.

And any Make-Up needed for the day!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Braiden (Jul 25, 2006)

My purse tends to be insanely messy! But I usually have on me..

Ipod

Cell phone (cant live without it!haha)

Wallet

Checkbook

Powder

Lipgloss

chapstick

brush

Antibacterial handwipes

Pen

Tampon


----------



## GinceLovely (Aug 2, 2006)

Well my purses tend to be rather big so i can fit everything into them.Today I had:

-cell phone

-wallet with house key attached (it's a Hello Kitty wallet and I absolutely adore it!)

-iPod shuffle (it's my little baby :heart: )

-a hoodie (the weather here in Ireland is never to be trusted I've learnt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

-makeup (GOSH foundation,Maybelline mascara,MAC compact,Nivea pink caregloss&amp;shine lipgloss,Nivea S.O.S lip balm,Nivea chapstick)

-this amazing book i'm reading called 'Geisha' about the history of geisha nd stuff

-the devil wears prada (it's one of my all-time favourite books)

-cigarettes

-hairbrush

-bottle of water

-a dozen or so different lighters

-umbrella

i think i'm okay with not cramming too much into my bags,but when i go back 2 school in september i'll forget my sensible ways and start loading everything but the kitchen sink in2 them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Wallet, pens, lip balms, and tampons LOL


----------



## michko970 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wallet

Keys

sunglasses

hair tie

hand sanitizer

orbit gum in two flavors

lotion


----------



## Nikki_01 (Jan 2, 2007)

wallet ; mp3 ; pen ; lipgloss ; cellie ; keys ; eyeliner ; foundation ; mascara ; lotion ; a thousand diff kinds of lipgloss ; tampon ;


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 2, 2007)

Cell

3 Lipgloss

Lip balm

Body spray

Mirror

Powder

Blush

Blush brush [in seperate baggie]

Blotting sheets [A must have!]

Gum

Ipod

Eyeliner

Debit/money

Pen

Comb

Hand sanitizer

Hair ties + Bobbi pins


----------



## xxal3xisxx (Jan 2, 2007)

MAC studio fix powder
Zoom Lash
lustrewhite glass
water bottle
wallet
cell
keys
junk


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont have any pictures but.

wallet

cell phone

my camera

listerine (i just got my lip pierced... so i have to have it)

tampoons.. just in case

lots of stray garbage

my keys

a train schedual

and when i am at school and have my bigger bag

in addition to those things i usually cary a large notebook with my to-do list

pens, pencils

my id card... cause that is how you eat in school

gloves

and my other notebook cause that is where i put all my class notes.


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 2, 2007)

cell phone, wallet, massive wad of keys, ipod, digi cam, cigs, lighter, mints, tampons, blistex, and so much other assorted junk


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Jan 2, 2007)

In my purse I have--

Blotting Sheetse

Eyelash Curler

Old tube of mascara juust in case

Eyeliner juust in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Stick concealer

2 chapsticks

Pink Lipgloss

Deoderant

A couple pony tales

Pocket mirror

Money

lots of gift cards

I left my cell phone at home today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Jan 2, 2007)

View attachment 29022



*MP3*
*Small notebook and small pen*
*Nintendo DS or PSP*
*Perfume*
*Wallet*
*Makeup bag and makeup of the day (this is today's)* 



*I also carry my keys but depending on the purse, I'll also carry my cell in there or have a little holder that clips on my pants. I clean out my purse everyday though.*


----------



## Chaela (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats in it now -

Hairbrush

Wallet

Keys

Eyeglasses in case w/ clip on sunglasses

Small makeup bag w/ Lipgloss, Mints, Blotting Sheets, Roll on perfume in Hiaku, and 7 tampons

Hot Hands / Toastie Toes

Gloves

Hand Sanitizer

Lip Balm

Hair Ties

Giant Bobby Pin

Orbits Gum

And usually a digi cam

What I took out -

4 Necklaces

A broken Watch

A Heinz Pickle brooch - Dont ask! lol

Hair Clip

Bun/Roll Hair Pins

A Battery


----------



## Momo (Jan 3, 2007)

I try to keep a tampon lol but whenever I have one it's never convenient. I usually keep chapstick and a lip color, maybe some money. That's pretty much it. I just carry a clutch.


----------



## ahyee (Jan 3, 2007)

Cellphone

Money purse

Cards - store and debit

Keys

Student ID - to get 10% discount in shops!

Water bottle

Apple (sometimes)

Lipgloss


----------



## rockmom28 (Jan 4, 2007)

I always carry way too much stuff! so I'm amazed that anyone can list so simply what's in theirs. I have tons of reciepts, coupons for all of my favorite stores, singing sprays and mints, gum, sunglasses, mini-brush, cosmetics bag, wallet, pens, cell phone, barrettes and ponytail holders, tide-to-go, antibacterial hand gel, sometimes a sippy cup for my baby, and on and on and on.


----------



## babyBI (Jan 5, 2007)

wallet , cellphone , a lipgloss , keys


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 5, 2007)

Wallet, cellphone, makeup bag, keys, usually a bottle of mylanta and various meds that I need... umm hand lotion. It's usually packed to the brim haha.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 5, 2007)

Wallet

Change Purse

Body Shop Lip Balm

Some kind of brown revlon gloss

Hair Clip

Pen

Ipod

An old receipt


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wallet

Checkbook

Keys

Cell phone

Bluetooth headset

Instructions to the headset (it's brand new so I needed to know what I'm doing)

Makeup bag w/ 2 eyeliners, pressed powder, 2 lipglosses, blush, blush brush, lip liner

Hand sanitizer

2 Pens

Lid to a small body spray..so that's where that went

Small body spray...not the match to the lid

Lighter

Loose

Small notepad

Mini photo album

Nail file

Hand cream

2 pairs of earrings

Work badge

Allergy pills

M&amp;Ms

Receipts that are supposed to be in my checkbook

Another lipgloss


----------



## kaylie875 (Jan 8, 2007)

wallet

cell phone

keys

tide to go

chap stick

pen

hair tie

book


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 11, 2007)

Ipod

Cellphone

Blotting paper

Wallet

Hand lotion

Tiny hairbrush

Magazine

Lipgloss


----------



## killerelegance (Jan 19, 2007)

hah.

In mine I have mp3 player, tissues, gum, mints, lip gloss, chap stick, powder, lotion, haha toothpaste, rubber bands for my braces, keys, pen, eyeliner, wax for my baces, braces floss thing, paper, lighted mirror, camera, wallet, batteries, planner..


----------



## Saje (Jan 20, 2007)

hmm...

celphone

planner

pen

eyeliner

2 lipgloss

compact

pocket mirror (coz compact mirror sucks)

keys

junk paper

chapstick

wallet

brush

ponytails

b/c

checkbook

mints

I know i missed more stuff but those are the ones off the top of my head


----------



## SarahAnn (Jan 21, 2007)

keys

cell phone

planner/organizer (includes wallet)

voice recorder

camera

glasses

sunglasses

gum

lotion

perfume

lip gloss

nail file

tissues

notebook

pen

small bottled water

mini lint roller thingy

cough drops

... and then when I'm off to do something work/business related I put that purse into a larger bag that also usually has a laptop, wireless headset for my cell phone, a couple file folders, a notebook, and the current book I'm reading.

It sounds like a lot, but you really would never guess by looking at my bags... they aren't too big at all.


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 21, 2007)

lipgloss

wallet

mirror

ipod

mascara

moisturiser

sometimes digi cam depending on where i'm going!

x


----------



## macface (Jan 24, 2007)

keys,gum,lipgloss.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 24, 2007)

- Wallet

- Ipod

- Pillbox containing Advil and every stomach medicine under they sky

- Sunscreen

- Pressed powder

- lip balm with spf

- Band-aids

- Tampons

- MAC tinted lip conditioner

- Hand sanitizer

- Oil blotting sheets

- Nivea hand cream

And thats about it haha


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 26, 2007)

Wallet

Chapstick

Hand Sanitizer

2 Pens/Pencils from work

Cellphone

Keys

Work Necklace w/ keys

Tissue Paper

Mini-First Aid Kit

Extra Tampoon - just incase

Digital Camera

Loose coins floating around

...I don't usually carry my ipod around, but If I do - then the iPod aswell.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 27, 2007)

keys, wallet, chapstick, gum, phone, pens, work planner, tampon(just in case), nail file and clippers and tweezers, boyfriends wallet, lotion and sometimes perfume. cant think of ne thing else.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

the apartment doesn't fit in my bag, thankfully. this is a survival kit, lol :

-keys

-wallet

-planner

-notebook

-lots of pens

-extra ink cartridges for my parker pens

-lots of tissues

-a little hairbrush

-bus/underground card

-painkillers

-umbrella

-sunglasses (in summer)

-lipbalm

-lipgloss

-sunscreen

-cellphone

-a little gel cleanser for my hands, always useful

-handcream

-the usual woman things (period or not)

-a book

-my mp3/cd player, old but still working

-extra batteries

-a bottle of water

-a yellow highlighter Stabilo

-tickets from the last movies i saw at the theater

-in a small case from sephora : vitamin C in tablets, painkillers (again i know), two little mirrors, band aids, barrettes, physiological saline drops, wipes for my glasses.

-a map because i still get lost in the underground (but hey i know how to use a compass !)

-a perfume sample

-some cookies when i spend the whole day at the university

that long list explains why i need a HUGE bag.


----------



## queenkimie (Jan 29, 2007)

Why is it that the stuff we carry always grows to the size of our bags???? haha! Right now, I have wallet, keys, lipgloss, altoids, facial highlighter, satin lips, eyeliner, full sized embrace romance lotion, fullsize planner/notebook, sunglasses, business cards, mp3player, oh and I carried around a jar of jelly for a week as someone gave it to me and it was in the bottom!


----------



## cutey_peach (Feb 12, 2007)

LV wallet, keys, make up bag, sunglasses, random sweets XD and ma cellphone ^^


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 12, 2007)

Already did this...but that was a long time ago! Right now I have (and I am going to be exact, because it's fun to be nosey):

Evan's shot records (up to date!

A receipt from paying daycare ($180 for 2 weeks)

MAC Prrr l/g

B&amp;BW Menthe Lip Shine in Cinnamon and Vanilla Cola

Spare car key (just because)

Checkbook

Fossil Wallet

Keys

Mini leather note pad (It as Cinular printed in it, from when I worked there)

D&amp;B Change purse (what's funny is that it's a Coach purse HAHA)

A coaster from Chili's (haha)

Cinnamon "Shut Up and Kiss Me" mints from B&amp;BW

Don't I look like a pack rat!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 12, 2007)

LV wallet

ipod

cell phone

2 or 3 lip glosses

lipstick and lip liner

D&amp;G sunglass

Perfume

gum

Compact Powder


----------



## itzmarylicious (Feb 13, 2007)

Cell phone , Wallet, Keys, pens/hilighters, random receipts, books (if i'm going to school) , planner/calender, and a Le sport Sac bag with the following in it: pressed powder, boscia oil sheets, 2 or 3 lip glosses from MAC, Burts bee's lip balm, Carmex, L'occtaine hand cream, a bracelet my friend who passed away gave me.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 13, 2007)

Well let's see here.

My ipod in a generic pink ipod sock

BBW lip gloss in watermelon

BBW shimmer lip gloss cube in pina colada

Burt's Bees lip tint in merlot

CG compact

Cell phone

Wallet

Paperwork to fill out for upcoming appointment

Empty tin of dark chocolate covered mint altoids

Dark chocolate covered espresso beans

Sample sized bottle of aloe vera lotion

BBW Strawberry daquiri lotion (I love this stuff!)


----------



## Disko (Feb 13, 2007)

cell phone 

wallet

tampons

gum

keys

hair elastics

a small makeup bag

ipod

pen

sunglasses


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2007)

I carry...

my phone

my make up bag

my wallet

keys

trashy romance book to read on the bus

mini umbrella

sometimes my laptop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sometimes my knitting

my little maglite torch

headphones to listen to my mp3 player

little packet of lollies for when I get peckish.

That's about it. My makeup bag probably has 5 eyeliners (2 liquid, 3 pencil) 4 or 5 mascaras, highlighter, blush, 2 or 3 lipglosses, one lip balm and a mirror. I like to be able to completely redo my makeup in case of emergency.

I suppose I should carry my contact lenses and my contraceptive pill but i don't.


----------



## lipjunkie (Feb 18, 2007)

wallet

keys

energy bar

tissues

some shimmery reddish-pinkish lip gloss

mini water bottle

cinnamon lip balm

mp3

hair ties, mini hairspray

mini body spray

blotting sheets

eyelash curler

nail file

tweezers

eyeliner

highlighter stuff

pen


----------



## MsButterfli (May 17, 2007)

cellphone

MDA (yeah 2 cellphones)

Makeup bag

altoids gum

listerine pocketmist

ipod

digital camera

wallet

separate change purse

tends to change depending on the size of the bag.


----------



## xEdenx (May 17, 2007)

Ok here I go:

Ipod

Cellphone

Cellphone charger

Keys

Makeup

Lip chap

Book

Pad

My Flute

Sheet Music

Pens

Soap

Deoderant

Toothbrush

Toothpaste

Debit Card

Extra headphones

Water/ some beverage

Tylenol

Tweezers

Deck of Cards

hmm i think thats about it.. not too much. lol! by the way i am a BIG bag type of person none of those little handbags.. i like duffelbag sized purses, like the big guess purses!


----------



## Ashley (May 17, 2007)

lol wow Eden! You have a whole house in your bag! I was like that in high school...my friends said I had an entire kitchen cupboard in my bag because I loved to bring snacks.


----------



## xEdenx (May 18, 2007)

LOL! i know eh hahahah and its heavy too!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 18, 2007)

a very full makeup purse - if someone ever stole my bag i wouldnt care about my purse or money, id cry for all the makeup id lose theres like hundreds of bucks in there hehehehe

my purse

my new dior glasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay

notepad and pen

keys

coin purse

phone

perfume

gum and mints

mp3 player

lollipops

a p-a-d hehe


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

wallet

keys

phone

checkbook

lotion

small makeup bag


----------



## clwkerric (May 19, 2007)

A whole lot of shit!


----------



## Bec688 (May 20, 2007)

Well let's see.

Wallet

Keys

Cell Phone

Ipod

Digital Camera

Sunglasses

Contraceptive Pill

Tablets (headache)

Tissues

Pen

Mini notebook

tampons

gum

hand cream

rescue remedy

asthma inhaler

cuticle oil

nail file

mirror

hair elastic

lipblam

make up bag (assorted lipglosses, lipsticks,eyeliner,mascara,powder,travel size brushes etc)

hand sanitiser

train timetable

I'm sure I chuck in other things too.


----------



## cintamay (May 20, 2007)

my phone

wallet

keys

lip gloss

pen

sunglasses and case

face powder

purfume

bobby pins

hair elastic

chewy

tampons

panadol

tissues

and sometimes my makeup bag


----------



## viverr (May 20, 2007)

1. makeup bag (of course! =P)

2. M&amp;M's! chocolate addiction...

3. keys

4. cell

5. notepad

6. a big wallet

7. coins purse

8. ipod


----------



## Solimar (May 21, 2007)

In my purse...

Keys

Glasses/case

Sunglasses

Planner

Wallet with check book

Change purse

MU bag with blush, carmex, eyeliner, mascara, mirror, vaseline

Hand sanitizer

Gum

Mints

Tampon

Hair ties

Cellphone

Migraine meds

Mini perfume

Deodorant

2 pens

2 pencils


----------

